# Flashlight / Knife Storage we've all been looking for....



## Bill97z (Feb 22, 2007)

This looks pretty good!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=297943


----------



## Jumpmaster (Feb 22, 2007)

**Edited, rule 7 violation**


----------



## aikiman44 (Feb 22, 2007)

That wood chest looks good. I purchased the Bombay one for about $29 and have been happy with that. It's nice enough to sit on a dresser. If you get it, you can apply 1/4 inch felt to the top/roof of each drawer (2) to prevent it from coming out of the chest. I'm definitely happy with it, but that sportsmansguide has a lot more drawers.


----------



## Bill97z (Feb 22, 2007)

Jumpmaster said:


> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105637
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144291



Not sure what you are trying to point out here? Just some other options?


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 22, 2007)

I think he was just trying to point out that a few threads about the same thign already exist...thats all, There are many different wayts to display/store our fun toys...The most creative thign I saw once was a guy I know in the knife community took a coffee table and made drawers under where the glass was so that it had a shadow box affect where he displayed his knife colection, verey cool conversation piece...the drawers had hidden handles so they did not look like they moved, it looked like the knives were in the table and could not be removed...Very cool looking!

I think your just limited to your imagination, almost anythgin made for storage can hold your toys when your not playign with them, people mention tool chests, and cabinets, even gun safes...


----------

